# Ecualizador parametrico de tres bandas, con control de F,Q y Gain



## Vinylpsichedelic (Nov 1, 2009)

Que tal, soy nuevo en el foro y vengo viendo algunos aportes barbaros, estoy con el tema de armar un operacional discreto acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/consulta-sobre-armado-operacional-discreto-audio-25014/

Desde ya, y antes de terminar con ese proyecto quiero darle mi infinito agradecimiento a Cacho, ezavalla, crimson y a  Juan Jose por colaborar con mi proyecto, a todos ustedes Gracias!!!

Despues de ver algunos circuitos posteados acá me dio ganas de postear este que es un ECUALIZADOR PARAMETRICO DE 3 BANDAS, con controles de frecuencia, Q y ganancia X CANAL, arme un canal en el protoboard en mis años de estudiante y funciono!!!Jejeje!!!

Lo arme con un TL 074, lo único que recuerdo que no me funcaba bien era el Q, pero era joven, creo que si lo armo ahora seguro saldría bárbaro….

Aclaro, este circuito no lo baje de ningún lado, lo saque de un libro muy bueno que se llama “Amplificadores operacionales en audio-circuitos prácticos”, tenía unas fotocopias del libro, uno o dos capítulos, y justo perdí esa, (para mi es el mejor circuito del libro junto con unos previos) me quería matar!!! Así que fui a mi querida vieja biblioteca lo busque lo fotocopie y lo traje para ustedes, espero les guste!! 

espero sus comentarios, abrazos y saludos!!


----------



## luisgrillo (Nov 1, 2009)

Oye muchas gracias por tu aporte compañero, Yo tenia ganas de armar un Equ parametrico desde hace ya tiempo, solo que lo pondre de 5 bandas. Ese circuito que pusiste esta perfecto.
Saludos.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Nov 1, 2009)

Gracias!! si tenes el de 5 y no es mucha molestia subilo que estaria perfecto (^_^)


----------



## palomo (Nov 6, 2009)

Buen aporte compañero, ya agarre lapiz y hojas para hacer los calculos y sacar 5 o 6 bandas para tener un ajuste un poco mas fino, si el trabajo que me mantiene lo permite empezare a fabricar el PCB y probar este jugetito.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola, alguien relizo este proyecto?

saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Ene 2, 2010)

yo hice solo una etapa y funciono, fue hace mucho lo que no pude hacer funcionar recuerdo fue el Q pero era muy novato, no creo que este circuito falle esta publicado en un libro y no es pablin viste, este esta bien explicado el libro se llama "Amplificadores Operacionales en Audio-Circuitos practicos" de paraninfo, no te molestes en buescarlo en la red ya que yo me canse y tube que ir a la biblioteca de mi vieja y querida escuela tecnica para fotocopiarlo de nuevo, un saludo!


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 6, 2010)

aqui les dejo un diagrama, esta en polaco, espero que le ayude


----------



## Tormentor79 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola chicos, esto es lo que estaba buscando!!, ahora tengo una duda (en realidad es una consulta) con respecto al esquema de Jorge Morales, es posible agregarle una salida entre LF (40hz-1.2khz) y HF (1.2khz-15khz) para asi tener una especie de crossover activo con cierto control (F,Q y G), lo que mas me interesa es la parte de bajas para poder manejar bien un Sub. Bueno gracias de antemano y saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 29, 2010)

aqui te dejo este aporte esta en ruso, tiene un control de graves, parecido al que necesitas suerte


----------



## Tormentor79 (Mar 30, 2010)

Muchas gracias Jorge por tus aportes, voy a ver cuando me hago un tiempo para empezar a meter mano a todo esto! Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Abr 3, 2010)

jorge morales dijo:


> aqui les dejo un diagrama, esta en polaco, espero que le ayude


 

Hola
en el diagrama, que es lo que maneja Q, F y R ?  saludos


PD: aunque deveria haberlo hacho antes, ya me pongo a desburrarme sobre ecualizadores parametricos

abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2010)

chacarock dijo:


> Hola
> en el diagrama, que es lo que maneja Q, F y R ?  saludos.......



El potenciómetro simple de 47 KOhms ajusta atenuación / acentuación.
El potenciómetro doble de 100 KOhms ajusta la frecuencia central de cada filtro.
El potenciómetro doble de 10 KOhms ajusta el ancho de banda de cada filtro.


*Atención: *
Dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _"NO existe dispositivo de control de audio más versátil que el control paramétrico, pero tampoco existe un dispositivo capás de arruinar el sonido como un control de tono paramétrico mal ajustado."_

Ver el archivo adjunto 29276​


----------



## chacarock (Abr 4, 2010)

Gracias Fogonazo, de paso  me mire un par de curvas, y se me aclaro un monton de cosas, 

saludos


----------



## zororyuzaki (May 16, 2010)

se ve muy imnteresante tu circuito  ,disculpa Vinylpsichedelic me podria decir de que libro es ? quisiera sacar mas detalles, y de que codigo son los opamp de la parte frecuencia y q ? tambien son ha2-2525-2 ? y sabes si en el multisim se puede probar este circuito asi con una musica y ponerle parlantes y escuchar el sonido equalizado ? gracias


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (May 16, 2010)

como no señor zororyuzaki, el libro se llama "amplificadores operacionales en audio-Circuitos practicos" y no lo vi en la red, lo tube que fotocopiar en mi vieja escuela, mira te combiene armarlo primero con cualquier operacional yo te recomendaria el famoso y barato NE5532 que son dos operacionales en DIP, muy buenos por no decir exelentes para audio, primero proba armando una etapa, y anda variando los capacitores para correr las frecuencias de corte, esto es para tener una primera impresion sin tener que hacer tooodo el circuito, proba armar entonces todo el circuito completo y de ahi empeza con las pruebas de laboratorio si queres, en cuanto al simulador no te puedo decir nada....no probe el multisim para eso y no confiaria mucho tampoco en lo que me podria proporcionar en este caso......


----------



## zororyuzaki (May 26, 2010)

mm estoy armando el circuito y me tope con el problema de que no es comercial el 2525, lo voy a hacer con el lm318, lo que no entiendo es que este circuito tiene 3 patas comp (1,5,8), para que sirve exactamente ese comp? en el circuito que pones hay 2 condensadores de 20pf a tierra saliendo de esa pata comp..que pasaria si pongo a la pata 8(que es comp 2) del lm318 ,esque el 318 ya tiene comp 1 y tres pero quiero conectarla a la pata 8 esos condensadores porque ya habia armado el pcb en ares-proteus para el 2525 pero este no era comercial y como tienen casi la misma dispocicion ah ademas las patas que no uso las dejo al aire ? o las conecto a tierra estoy perdido si alguien me puede sacar de dudas  ah ademas esos potenciometros para la frecuencia es uno solo ese de estereo si no me equivoco ? esos dos son un solo potenciometro ? no tengo experiencia con ese potenciometro doble helpmeT.T!


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 12, 2010)

Mandale otro integrado, yo probaria con el 4580, tube muy buenos resultados, tiene menos ruido que 5532 y que el tl072, lo probe contra el 318 pero me parece que era trucho largaba mucho ruido


----------



## IECEGAR (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola Vinylpsichedelic soy nuevo en esta pagina y checando me intereso tu circuito solo tengo una duda muy grande mira yo soy de mexico y se me ocurrio buscar el libro en el cual encontraste el circuito y a decir verdad no lo encontre por ningun lado mi pregunta es esta me gustaria saber si en el libro de donde obtuviste el diagrama este viene desarrollado, es decir, si contenia todo los calculos relacionados al diseño como la funcion de transferencia del mismo de ser asi tendras de pura casualidad copia de tales datos? es que tengo interes en desarrollar este circuito como proyecto para una materia pero investigando un poco encontre que la parte del filtro esta basado en un diseño de variables de estado y eso es un tema al que no he llegado en mis materias, te agradecere sinceramente que me respondas de antemano gracias y buen aporte el de tu circuito


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Nov 24, 2010)

Bienvenido IECEGAR al foro!
La verdad es que ahora no recuerdo bien el lo que desarrolla el libro pero no tiene muchos cálculos, es bastante sencillo de hecho , recorda que el titulo es “Amplificadores Operacionales en Audio – Circuitos Prácticos” Por lo que la información que tiene es mas sobre qué tipo de componentes tenes que usar más que cálculos de diseño, igualmente te tira un par de formulas, voy a ver si puedo escanear algo mas y te lo subo un abrazo!!


----------



## nilson_925 (May 29, 2012)

q*UE* tal mu*CHACHO*s, una consulta que valor tiene el potenciometro que se une con SVF bajas no se nota,
y este eualizador es stereo.


----------



## el anciano (Mar 16, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El potenciómetro simple de 47 KOhms ajusta atenuación / acentuación.
> El potenciómetro doble de 100 KOhms ajusta la frecuencia central de cada filtro.
> El potenciómetro doble de 10 KOhms ajusta el ancho de banda de cada filtro.
> 
> ...



Hola buen dia, amigo Fogonazo o alguien del foro puede aclararme si se pueden utilizar potenciometros lineales dobles y/o simples de esos comunes y corrientes rotativos para la variación de F,Q, y G,,, desde el chasis, disculpen si es ignorante mi pregunta,  pero prefiero hacer el interrogante a quedarme con la duda,  Desde ya Gracias a quien me ayude


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 16, 2016)

Si se puede. Solo creo que en audio son mas apropiados logarítmicos, pero poder se puede.
Saludos!


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 16, 2016)

Tengo entendido que en audio se utilizan potenciómetros logarítmicos porque la respuesta del oído es logarítmica.

Los lineales también funcionan, pero a la hora de ajustarlos estimo que casi no se nota, salvo sobre el final del pote.

Ambos son pistas de carbón y funcionan como dos resistencias que varían mutuamente, con la diferencia de la curva que trazan.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2016)

Si es para un control de tono, se emplean potenciómetros lineales.

Si es para control de volumen conviene que sea logarítmico o lineal "Convertido"

Si es para balance puede ser lineal o Log-AntiLog.


Específicamente en el paramétrico, yo emplearía Lineal para frecuencia/atenuación y logarítmico para ancho de banda. 
Aunque todos lineales también estaría bien.

*OJO al piojo*, el esquema lleva un potenciómetro es doble, por lo que si vas a hacer una placa de 2 canales, deberá ser *cuádruple*


----------



## el anciano (Mar 17, 2016)

Hola buen día a todos ... 

Lucho LP, Juan Tamarit, Fogonazo  Gracias por responder y aclarar mi duda ,,,

Amigo Fogonazo,  si... ya me había dado cuenta del piojo , y respecto de eso, utilizar un potenciometro cuádruple sería la unica solución ?      que podrías proponerme para hacer una placa de dos canales sin utilizar ese potenciometro cuádruple que es muy difícil de conseguir?

Gracias por su tiempo 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *OJO al piojo*, el esquema lleva un potenciómetro es doble, por lo que si vas a hacer una placa de 2 canales, deberá ser *cuádruple*





el anciano dijo:


> Amigo Fogonazo,  si... ya me había dado cuenta del piojo , y respecto de  eso, utilizar un potenciometro cuádruple sería la unica solución ?       que podrías proponerme para hacer una placa de dos canales sin utilizar  ese potenciometro cuádruple que es muy difícil de conseguir?



En realidad, en un ecualizador paramétrico no es necesario ni deseable controlar "igual" a ambos canales. Tenés que considerar el propósito para el cual están diseñados estos ecualizadores, que es corregir (hasta cierto punto) la acústica de la sala en función de la posición de los excitadores (baffles). Como no vas a poner ambos baffles en el mismo lugar, las probabilidades de que los dos canales requieran la misma ecualización es casi nula, y si no lo fuera, siempre podés poner las perillas de ambos canales en la misma posición. Recordá que un ecualizador paramétrico es como dicen los ingleses "set-and-forget", es decir, los ajustás una vez y no los volvés a tocar hasta que haya algún cambio estructural muy notorio.
Moraleja: hacé los dos canales con control separado.


----------



## el anciano (Mar 17, 2016)

En hora buena por su respuesta Dr. Zoidberg...  

Claro como el agua, así lo haré ,,,,,

una pregunta más,,, es redundar si después de un ecualizador parametrico pongo un control de tonos??  si esto es una pregunta absurda , por favor sepan disculpar y tengan un poco de paciencia conmigo pues no tengo mucha profundidad en el tema,,,,ops,,,,esta pregunta la hago es porque quizás tenga que mover el amplificador a otra sala/otro lugar entonces tenga que abrir el chasis para cuadrarlo nuevamente los preset...

Quedo atento a sus comentarios  ...

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2016)

Podrias hacer los ensayos pertinentes para saber si es o no conveniente colocar el control de tonos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2016)

El control de tonos hace una tarea completamente diferente, y normalmente se coloca ANTES del ecualizador paramétrico... mas que nada por "seguridad", ya que el control de tono pertenece al preamplificador, y el pre es lo primero que vá... y tiene entradas para señales relativamente bajas, que el eq. parametrico no puede/sabe manejar.


----------



## el anciano (Mar 17, 2016)

gracias por su atenció ...

tengo pensado el siguiente esquema:

 mezclador + preamplificador + *control de tonos*  + *ecualizador parametrico* + limitador de audio + amplificador de potencia + protector parlantes + altavoces 

 tendría algún sentido ponerlo de esta forma???  

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2016)

el anciano dijo:


> gracias por su atenció ...
> 
> tengo pensado el siguiente esquema:
> 
> ...



La pregunta sería: ¿ Tiene sentido agregar un control paramétrico ?

¿ Que deseas obtener del mismo ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . *Atención: *
> Dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _"NO existe dispositivo de control de audio más versátil que el control paramétrico, pero tampoco existe un dispositivo capás de arruinar el sonido como un control de tono paramétrico mal ajustado."_
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29276​


----------



## el anciano (Mar 17, 2016)

Del ecualizador parametrico deseo obtener una calibración adecuada de la sala donde ponga el sistema stereo, quizas el sistema stereo tenga que moverlo a otras salas y/o lugares y es incomodo tener que desatornillar la caja metálica siempre que lo mueva de lugar para corregir nuevamente los preset que van en dicho ecualizador  ,  por ello propongo el control de tonos como forma de remediar la situación ya que este puede llevar los potenciometros por fuera...

Gracias por contestar,,,

Saludos...

teneme paciencia si algo no esta correcto en lo que propongo y echame una aterrizada...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2016)

el anciano dijo:


> Del ecualizador parametrico deseo obtener una calibración adecuada de la sala donde ponga el sistema stereo, quizas el sistema stereo tenga que moverlo a otras salas y/o lugares y es incomodo tener que desatornillar la caja metálica siempre que lo mueva de lugar para corregir nuevamente los preset que van en dicho ecualizador  ,  por ello propongo el control de tonos como forma de remediar la situación ya que este puede llevar los potenciometros por fuera...


Y por que no ponés los controles del eq. parametrico por fuera???
Cambia los presets por potes y listo...
Además, con el control de tono no vas a corregir nada por que las curvas de respuesta no tienen relación entre sí. Vas a terminar con un despelote importante cuando quieras corregir algo...


----------



## el anciano (Mar 17, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y por que no ponés los controles del eq. parametrico por fuera???
> Cambia los presets por potes y listo...
> Además, con el control de tono no vas a corregir nada por que las curvas de respuesta no tienen relación entre sí. Vas a terminar con un despelote importante cuando quieras corregir algo...



Nuevamente gracias Dr. Zoidberg 

Hasta que los conduje hasta donde me lo propuse, esa es la respuesta que quería obtener, corrobora lo que ya intuitivamente deseaba  solo que no estaba del todo seguro...su respuesta parece obvia pero para el que tiene la duda es  intranquilizante  a veces muchos tienen dudas que aunque parezcan obvias lo es en absoluto para el que tiene la seguridad y la experiencia....,, ustedes son de gran ayuda en estos foros de electrónica,,, a muchos nos han ayudado,,, felicidades a todos los moderadores que con su paciencia y dedicación aterrizan a muchos en el campo de la electrónica.    



y a todos los usuarios que también proporcionan sus conocimientos y aportaciones...


----------

